# Flash Gordon Movie Poll



## Whitestar (Jun 9, 2004)

With the recent success of the reimaged Battlestar Galactica mini-series, I began thinking about the possibility of Hollywood doing a remake or reimaging of Flash Gordon for the big screen. Let's face it, none of the serials or the 1980 movie version were really good, in fact, they sucked. Although I don't remember much about the serials, I do, however, remember the 1980 movie. The dialogue was uninspiring, the plot boring and silly, and the acting was atrocious. Sam J. Jones's performance as Flash Gordon was painful to watch because he was so wooden. And he had this constant dopey look on his face as if he were saying: "Gee, what should I have for lunch today? I know! A baloney sandwich." Indeed, this movie is full of baloney!   


Melody Anderson performance as Dale Arden is just as bad. There is a scene where Flash is fighting Prince Barin (played by Timonthy Dalton) to the death on a cylinder that moves in a wobbly-like fashion with spikes on it. For a brief moment Prince Barin is momentarily winning the fight when he is strangling Flash with a bull whip, and tries to throw him over the rotating cylinder and into an abyss. While this is happening, Dale says to a near-dying Flash: "Flash, Flash I love you! But we only have 14 hours to save the Earth!" What does THAT have to do with the scene?!? Clearly, the audience already knows that the Earth is in danger from the very beginning of the movie so there's no need for the obvious here. Duh!   


The only saving grace is the supporting cast. Timonthy Dalton as Prince Barin is noble and decent while Ornella Muti as Princess Aura is hot and sexy. But the ones that really stand out are Topol as Dr. Hans Zarkov and Brian Blessed as Prince Vultan. These guys deliver larger-than-life and entertaining performances hands down. And last but certainly not least is Max Von Sydow as Emperior Ming the Merciless. Obviously, Mr. Sydow is the main villian, but he also dances circles around Sam Jones in the acting department and is even likable too. In fact, you almost want to root for him to kill Flash and move on to other hobbies.


Despite its drawbacks, the movie does have a certain charm and its amazingly fun to watch. Which is why I believe there is still some life in it. Now there is a rumor going around that a remake is long overdue. Check out the link right here: 


http://filmforce.ign.com/articles/391/391827p1.html?fromint=1 


Owen Wilson is being considered as the new Flash Gordon. I for one think he will do a better job than Sam Jones because he can act and has charisma. Rachel Weisz as Dale Arden would be a good choice. She's quite sexy and can carry her own weight just like she did in The Mummy. Donald Sutherland as Dr. Hans Zarkoff would be great because he has that crazy and disturbing look. And for Ming I have two choices: either Christopher Lee or Patrick Stewart. Both actors are chamelons and have that authority look to them. 


The character of Flash Gordon should be portrayed as flaw individual with certain weaknesses. This will NOT dimished the character in anyway, in fact, just the opposite. It will allow the audience to identity with him and when push comes to shove he will pull through. I truly think with the cast I just mentioned, plus a better plot with three dimensional characters, I think the Flash Gordon remake will do very well at the box office and might even spawn a few sequels.


What does everybody else thinks?


Whitestar


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 10, 2004)

As long is it isn't anything like Flesh Gordon, I'm cool with a remake!


----------



## Ivo (Jun 10, 2004)

I said no but not for the obvious reasons.  I really feel that the concept of Flash Gordon is too outdated for a credible remake.  They would have to update it so much to seem cool to newer audiences that it wouldn't seem like the same movie.

Flash Gordon was ridiculously absent of any scientific fact and much of the story and plot depended on earlier audiences not having a strong background in science.  Today's audiences are a little more hip and this is why I feel it would have to be changed so much as to be unrecognizable.

I love the original Flash Gordon movies but enjoy them more for the relics of their time that they are.  The 1980 remake was completely stupid and it was mainly because they tried to simply copy the old format.  It looked hokey and was completely unbelievable.  Fantasy does play a part in Sci-Fi of course, but overall, some things just don't stand the test of time.

Peace out.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 10, 2004)

To be honest, if Hollywood ever saw fit to remake Flash Gordon, the *last* thing on their mind would be the creation of three dimensional character and plot. It would be a pop-corn event, wouldn't it?

 The 1980's film - ah, but anything with Brian Blessed in has to be great by me. 

 I feel nostalgic and feel like watching it now - probably best if I don't, though.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 10, 2004)

> . Let's face it, none of the serials or the 1980 movie version were really good, in fact, they sucked.


I don't think the original serials sucked at all. In fact, viewed within the context of their own time period (which is the only fair way to do it) and viewed against other serials of that era (The Phantom Creeps, Undersea Kingdom, Junior G Men etc)  they are quite innovative. Considering it took only a month to shoot a twelve chapter serial then, I think the makers did a pretty good job. I don't think a remake would work for precisely the reason Ivo states - they belong to another time period - they are an iconic part of cinematic history - and in history is where they belong.


----------

